# Drives like a sedan



## Phydeauxman (Mar 17, 2017)

Went to the dealer event tonight to get our first look at the Atlas. They had 4 different ones there but one of them was the exact one we want. Very nice. Wife loves it and says it drives very similar to her Passat. We had already put down a $500 deposit a few weeks ago and the dealer said tonight that we should find out next week when we would be able to take delivery.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Phydeauxman said:


> Went to the dealer event tonight to get our first look at the Atlas. They had 4 different ones there but one of them was the exact one we want. Very nice. Wife loves it and says it drives very similar to her Passat. We had already put down a $500 deposit a few weeks ago and the dealer said tonight that we should find out next week when we would be able to take delivery.


Can you elaborate more on driving impressions?


----------



## Phydeauxman (Mar 17, 2017)

edyvw said:


> Can you elaborate more on driving impressions?


My wife drove it because it will be here vehicle...I was the passenger in the back. Rode very comfortably and the middle row seats were roomy and comfortable. She said it was like driving her Passat and not the Escalade she used to have. Engine sits low so it has a lower center of gravity...therefor you don't get the roll you get with other suvs in curves and turns. She felt it accelerated good and was very smooth. She had no complaints.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Both my wife and I test drive one yesterday. Coming from a Tiguan and a Jetta, my impressions were it drove like a VW. Considering how much bigger it is than our cars, it didn't feel it. The biggest thing I noticed was the size of the hood in front of me. The turning radius was great. The pickup was adequate. Nothing to write home about, but not an issue. Handing seemed good for a vehicle that size. Took turns well, etc. overall, I really like it. Looks a tad nicer in person than I expected too.


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

The driving impressions you both described are on par with my own. Less body sway compared with the Honda Pilot, and I think part of that is indeed due to how low mounted the engine is (a quality of the MQB platform, perhaps).

Fun little observation: I found that the creases on the hood act as a pretty reliable guideline for the eyes to center the Atlas onto the lane. If that is an intentional design element, then kudos to VW for continuing to get those little things right.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Phydeauxman said:


> My wife drove it because it will be here vehicle...I was the passenger in the back. Rode very comfortably and the middle row seats were roomy and comfortable. She said it was like driving her Passat and not the Escalade she used to have. Engine sits low so it has a lower center of gravity...therefor you don't get the roll you get with other suvs in curves and turns. She felt it accelerated good and was very smooth. She had no complaints.


Of course engine sits low, MQB is shared from Polo to Atlas. 
Engine in my X5 sits higher, but there is virtually no roll whatsoever. Engine sitting low is just part of the equation. My concern was that they went too far to Toyota/Honda/Ford direction but according to you and others, that is not the case.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Zaris said:


> Fun little observation: I found that the creases on the hood act as a pretty reliable guideline for the eyes to center the Atlas onto the lane. If that is an intentional design element, then kudos to VW for continuing to get those little things right.


A couple additional cool observations that may or may not be unique to the Atlas, but are new and unique to me as the owner of a 2010 Tiguan and a 2005 Jetta:
1) The child latch anchors are now in little "pockets" that are very easy to find when attaching a car seat. This is different than the way they are in my old cars, where they are just kinda hidden between the gap between the seat bottom and seat back. Nice improvement.
2) The little plastic tab inside the seat belt buckle slot is that greenish-yellow glow in the dark plastic. Should make finding the buckle that much easier in the dark.
3) If the car is at a stop and in drive, the e-brake will automatically engage if you open the driver door.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Do not want to start new thread. So I tried SEL version today, here are my impressions: 

POSITIVE: 

Practical! Practical! Practical! Practical! Practical! Practical! Practical! Practical! Practical! Practical! Practical! Practical! Practical! Practical! Practical! Practical! Practical! Practical! 

This is by far most practical family SUV I saw and drove so far. It has probably biggest interior of all SUV's in that class. It is German, clinically designed interior that does not have any stupid details that take away space. Space behind third row is bigger then trunk in our Tiguan. Third row is actual row. Second row is ridiculously big and I can sit very comfortably behind driver seat in position I adjusted for myself (6.2, 240lbs). 
Plastic inside is OK. As expected is bit hard, but it will clean good when kids vomit etc. 
Center console is typical VW. I owned 9 VW's and 3 Skoda's, and still have Tiguan, and everything is where you expect it to be. No surprises, very functional. LOVE the fact that there is coolant temperature gauge but also digital oil temperature gauge. Love that! 
Driving? Good. Body role is OK, there is some there, but nothing special. Drives like a car (well it is built on car platform). Steering is bit light, but I will not say I did not expect that, so OK. Steering wheel on other hand is GREAT. I drove SEL with leatherette and regular gauges, and not sure why would anyone pay extra $$$$ for that. 
Brakes are much better then class average. It has pretty instant brake feel, which makes me think that brakes might dust a bit and that VW went with organic compound. I love that instant feel of braking, but if it dust, it might be an issue for a lot of people who usually buy vehicles like this. 
Sales person was typical ignorant idiot who did not figured out that I know few things, so he gave me a lecture how transverse engine is better then longitudinal because, hear this, sits more to the back. I almost walked away to another dealership, but wife was not into watching testosterone competition. 
Transmission is uber smooth and although it is same like in Highlander and BMW X1, it shifts as smooth as in Highlander, but manual mode in VW is much, much better then Highlander, though not quite like in BMW X1. AC is super strong, there are numerous storage places. I saw only one USB in front, not an issue for me, but could be for some. Tires are 245/60 R18 T. That means it will be pretty cheap to replace tires since that is kind of go to dimension for these appliance family haulers. I think it is good they did not go with 255/55 R18 since that is already luxury category. 

NEGATIVE: 
Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? 

I was expecting that engine will not be anything special in this SUV. Still, I was deeply disappointed. In brochures it is clearly stated that 276hp and 266lb-ft is achieved with premium fuel, and I would assume dealer put regular gas. Also, dealership is at 6200ft, which means loss of around 18% of power in naturally aspirated engine. That being said, I drove other SUV in that category at this altitude, and I think Highlander has more potent engine, while it does not come even close to Mazda CX-9. The engine it seems is constantly struggling to move weight. My wife even said: i have a feeling poor thing will have a cardiac arrest. 
If t is struggling at 6200ft I cannot imagine how it will do on Colorado passes at 12,000ft. I ski twice a week and have a feeling driving this car to ski would be really annoying. 

I could not find any other negative thing. We were truly impressed with practicality, interior etc. But engine is deal breaker. Until VW updates engine options with torquier engine or pairs 2.0T with 4Motion (so APR can do trick), I am skipping it. Also, it is IMO obvious that VW planned diesel. Fuel door is huge, and here is a lot of space there which I think was set up for DEF. I would say VW planned 2.0ltr diesel from European Passat.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

edyvw said:


> . Tires are 245/60 R18 T. That means it will be pretty cheap to replace tires since that is kind of go to dimension for these appliance family haulers. I think it is good they did not go with 255/55 R18 since that is already luxury category.


I've been looking for this info. Thanks! According to the online calculators, the 20" tire would be 245 50 R 20 ?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

CiDirkona said:


> I've been looking for this info. Thanks! According to the online calculators, the 20" tire would be 245 50 R 20 ?


Not sure, but Atlas comes with 20" option, so I would just go with whatever they put on 20" wheels.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I test drove a SE with tech yesterday and I was impressed. VW knocked it out of the park!

The engine was a little weak, but not terribly so. The transmission did a great job and the wife didn't need for more power. She drives an Odyssey and the pickup was very similar.

It looks better in person than I expected and the inside is has a fair bit more room than I expected.

So.... nothing new to report. I concur with what others have said here :thumbup:


----------



## Lopan (May 4, 2002)

The Mrs and I test drove a Launch Edition yesterday and I concur, it drives like a car. Not a fast car, but plenty to get up and going. Sure more power would be great, but I didn't feel like it was lacking; I still had to brake all the time for people driving much slower than I wanted. The handling was smooth, and I felt very in control for such a large vehicle. The steering is much lighter than I'd prefer, but not enough to be a deal breaker. It's missing a third pedal, but that's to be expected  I have the GTI and Corrado to satisfy my needs for sport driving.

We're looking at this as a family hauler and cruiser, and for that, it's perfect. We'll fit all the kids in its daily role, and will have plenty of room for grandparents, friends or vacation gear on special days. Overall, a great replacement for the TDI, and worth waiting on our buyback. The Launch Edition is too basic for what we want, but the SE through SEL trims have what we're looking for.


----------



## mtbmurray (Mar 12, 2000)

Lopan said:


> The Mrs and I test drove a Launch Edition yesterday and I concur, it drives like a car. Not a fast car, but plenty to get up and going. Sure more power would be great, but I didn't feel like it was lacking; I still had to brake all the time for people driving much slower than I wanted. The handling was smooth, and I felt very in control for such a large vehicle. The steering is much lighter than I'd prefer, but not enough to be a deal breaker. It's missing a third pedal, but that's to be expected  I have the GTI and Corrado to satisfy my needs for sport driving.
> 
> We're looking at this as a family hauler and cruiser, and for that, it's perfect. We'll fit all the kids in its daily role, and will have plenty of room for grandparents, friends or vacation gear on special days. Overall, a great replacement for the TDI, and worth waiting on our buyback. The Launch Edition is too basic for what we want, but the SE through SEL trims have what we're looking for.


In the 4Motion Atlas, you can change the steering input in the driving mode menu. If you change the setting to Sport, the steering input is stiffer.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

edyvw said:


> NEGATIVE:
> Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque? Torque?
> 
> I was expecting that engine will not be anything special in this SUV. Still, I was deeply disappointed. In brochures it is clearly stated that 276hp and 266lb-ft is achieved with premium fuel, and I would assume dealer put regular gas. Also, dealership is at 6200ft, which means loss of around 18% of power in naturally aspirated engine. That being said, I drove other SUV in that category at this altitude, and I think Highlander has more potent engine, while it does not come even close to Mazda CX-9. The engine it seems is constantly struggling to move weight. My wife even said: i have a feeling poor thing will have a cardiac arrest.
> If t is struggling at 6200ft I cannot imagine how it will do on Colorado passes at 12,000ft. I ski twice a week and have a feeling driving this car to ski would be really annoying.


Take it out of Eco mode


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

JohnNS said:


> Take it out of Eco mode


Really? I mean how I did not think of that.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Wife and I went to look at them as a new car for her, and we ended up buying a SEL Premium 4motion. It's a fantastic SUV! I thought the engine/power was adequate with no issues passing, hills, etc... It's not fast by any means but it isn't a dog. The handling is great for it's size! That was one of the issues we had with our suburban (hated how it handled). The last NEW VW we purchased was our 2003 Eurovan and wife still misses it. There is a lot of tech which could be overwhelming for some (yes we are old). Overall we are quite pleased with our purchase and overall experience with it. Hope to keep this 10 years or more. Fingers crossed!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

How come they have four of them and you can't take delivery?


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

PSU said:


> How come they have four of them and you can't take delivery?


How come you have 84,000 posts?!


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Had the opportunity for my wife and I to test drive one yesterday.

I was impressed with the interior space, there's an abundance, very well configured.
I'm not crazy about the quality of leather, but hey, considering that I have kids and another on the way, it's fine.

Drivability; it's great. Turning radius is very very good for the size of vehicle. Steering, very good, sharp, turn-in is responsive. Engine, well, it's what I expected from the R36 motor. With it being 1000lbs lighter than my 2011 Q7 and the 8-speed transmistion, it feels pretty much the same down low; however, revving it out up top, it runs out of steam. I can get passed the engine, but I think now it's the suspension I was expecting more from. I believe it should be setup to be more aggressive. I wasn't pleased to feel it bounce going over large speed bumps. Whereas the Q7, it absorbs them and sets without bounce. I was kinda scratching my head with that; nothing a set of Heavy Duty Bilsteins can't cure. AWD system; I can definitely tell it's a Haldex system. It was raining out, so I took the Atlas to a section of road with a steep hill. From a complete stop, I stepped on the gas and to my surprise, the front wheels spun until the system kicked in. I wasn't really impressed by that as it 'should' be the same as Golf R system. My 09 A3 Quattro is instantaneous. Perhaps the Atlas Haldex system can use a little more fine tuning.

Other than that, it's a very good option for the segment.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Don® said:


> Had the opportunity for my wife and I to test drive one yesterday.
> 
> I was impressed with the interior space, there's an abundance, very well configured.
> I'm not crazy about the quality of leather, but hey, considering that I have kids and another on the way, it's fine.
> ...


Does A3 has Haldex or Torsen? I immediately was suspicious when I heard 100% FWD until it slips. Our Tiguan is 90:10, which I think is much better, although you always know it is Haldex.
As for engine, exactly! It runs out of steam very fast. Problem is that torque is down low, but transmission downshifts all the time if you want a bit of power. Highlander and Pilot have torque in high rpms, and when you need power transmission of course downshifts, but torque is there. 
Regardless, VR6 needs to be either replaced or some other option added to make Atlas competitive. 0-60 does not mean much in this segment (40-80 is much more important) but 2sec behind Pilot tells a lot.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

edyvw said:


> Does A3 has Haldex or Torsen? I immediately was suspicious when I heard 100% FWD until it slips. Our Tiguan is 90:10, which I think is much better, although you always know it is Haldex.
> As for engine, exactly! It runs out of steam very fast. Problem is that torque is down low, but transmission downshifts all the time if you want a bit of power. Highlander and Pilot have torque in high rpms, and when you need power transmission of course downshifts, but torque is there.
> Regardless, VR6 needs to be either replaced or some other option added to make Atlas competitive. 0-60 does not mean much in this segment (40-80 is much more important) but 2sec behind Pilot tells a lot.


The A3 has the 4th Gen Haldex type. I have no complaints with it what-so-ever.

Here are a couple of available tuning options for it:
http://www.esetuning.com/audi-a3-8p...ontrol-for-audi-volkswagen-haldex-remote.html
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_haldex.html


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Don® said:


> The A3 has the 4th Gen Haldex type. I have no complaints with it what-so-ever.
> 
> Here are a couple of available tuning options for it:
> http://www.esetuning.com/audi-a3-8p...ontrol-for-audi-volkswagen-haldex-remote.html
> http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_haldex.html


Yeah it makes sense that it is Haldex. 
No complaints about 4th gen Haldex here too. I used Tiguan in blizzards where we got 6in of snow in an hour in the ski resorts. Put in November 215/65 R16 snow tires and that thing behaves like a goat. It goes thru deep snow better then my X5 with 40/60% distribution of power and all other mumbo jumbo things on AWD, though one you get into trouble xDrive is better.


----------

